# Advice on problems with date night with wife



## murrayman1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok, this may seem trivial but once or twice a week my wife & I have a "date night", nice dinner out, movie, a theater play, etc but no matter what we do when we come home & are ready for romance she has to go exercise for an hour and a half. By the time all that's over I'm tired and ready for sleep. It's great that she takes care of herself but 7 days a week of it? I just wish on our date nights she could exercise either prior to going out or just take a night off?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you told her that, and asked her to move her workout? What did she say?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you only do "romance" on date nights? What about the other six days? Is there an expectation of sex on date nights? I assume you have kids.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Can you suggest she take 1 night off? 
And can you stay awake for longer than 30 minutes? 

When I was avoiding sex with my husband I had it timed, the length of how long it would take him to fall asleep. 
Not saying that your wife is doing the same but you never know. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It used to be that a date was the most foolproof way to ensure that there would be no sex that night. That changed after my wife heard me talking about the correlation.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MrsAldi said:


> And can you stay awake for longer than 30 minutes?



Good suggestion. 

OP, buy a case of Red Bull and drink one each date night when you get home. And i hope your wife showers after the workout. Join her in the shower. That should wake you up. 

Another option is for you to work out with her on date night. Work up a good sweat so later that night you can work up a good sweat.


----------



## estes (Aug 7, 2016)

Take a nap while she's exercising.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Or get her and you into Tantric yoga?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Or get her and you into Tantric yoga?


I prefer Frantic Yoga.

Lots of twisting and stretching of Primal Joints and Folds.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Just talk to her and come to some sort of understanding before you go out.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

If she works out seven nights she will probably not want to skip a night...either work out with her or talk to her about moving the time can she do that says workout in the morning or right when she comes home from work. You might have to offer to adjust your schedule to accommodate it.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It's either that or she's willfully and calculatingly trying to refrain from sex with you!

Don't settle for "hints" and innuendos!

Just ask her directly "what gives?"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

OK.

This is a little wacky to me. Your wife is putting this exercise mania in front of her relationship with you.

I played major college football and have been in competitive athletics all my life and even marathon runners or triathletes have to once in a while let the body heal a little.

This exercise seems like a way to guarantee that she is not intimate with you and it is nonsense that once in a while she cannot skip it.

If it were me my friend from what you have described, I'd find out exactly where she is spending this 90 minutes that can NEVER be skipped while you cool your jets.

She would not be the first one doing something she should not be with an "exercise" buddy.

Your description of what is occuring with no compromise makes no sense to me. I am sure others will disagree but that's OK


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

When something isn't working why keep repeating the same pattern? 

Does your wife always work out that late in the evening? (Possibly obsessive and can't break her routine)

Does she go to a gym to workout or at home? (Maybe to see a guy there)

Body image problem? (date night = calories and inactivity which equals weight gain and loss of muscle tone)

Are you healthy and active? (you may turn her off physically)

Do you romance her or is date night just another boring Tuesday night? (She doesn't realize that's your idea of fore play)

Do you ever have sex? ( Maybe she would rather work out than have sex with you...it probably last longer) (teasing)

If she is structured/obsessive about working out date night may be a downer for her, why you think you two are having a nice evening she's stressing. Romance doesn't start by you groping her as you walk into the house, it starts in the morning. Working out with her may also be like trespassing on "her" time, why it sounds like a good idea she just be resentful and see it as you interfering.

Ask her if she is avoiding sex and why. Obviously you need to change your game, but you need to know her rules to play.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

There has to be more to this story. I hope OP returns.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

just stop date nights. when she asks why no more date nights, just tell her you're too busy exercising.


----------



## estes (Aug 7, 2016)

I get the feeling if he suggested they stop the date nights he'd get no complaints or questions from her.


----------

